# K-15 Jack Pot?



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Where I am camp hosting we get quite a few Europeans who fly over here, rent an RV and travel the Southwest. While here they purchase stuff they will need during their visit, but won't be able to take back with them on the plane. Since VOF is usually a final stop before they turn in their RV and head home, I am sometimes the recipient of various pieces of camping gear. Since May 1st, I have probably donated 10 tents, several more ice chests, and sleeping bags to the local Boy Scout group. I chose the BSoA because they help out in the park from time to time. 

Well last week I was talking a guy from Germany who wanted to know where the closest place to golf was, besides Vegas. I sent him to Mesquite, Nevada which has several very nice courses to choose from. Yesterday when I walk out of my RV, on my picnic table was a Ping bag, with several Ping K-15 iron hybrid clubs in it. Also a Ping JAS putter. He left a note saying to enjoy them, that he could not take them back, and that they had served him well during he, and his family's 5 week visit. 

I don't know how they play, but they seem like decent clubs. Perhaps later I will take them to the driving range and see what's up with them. Anyone know anything thing about these K-15 clubs?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> Where I am camp hosting we get quite a few Europeans who fly over here, rent an RV and travel the Southwest. While here they purchase stuff they will need during their visit, but won't be able to take back with them on the plane. Since VOF is usually a final stop before they turn in their RV and head home, I am sometimes the recipient of various pieces of camping gear. Since May 1st, I have probably donated 10 tents, several more ice chests, and sleeping bags to the local Boy Scout group. I chose the BSoA because they help out in the park from time to time.
> 
> Well last week I was talking a guy from Germany who wanted to know where the closest place to golf was, besides Vegas. I sent him to Mesquite, Nevada which has several very nice courses to choose from. Yesterday when I walk out of my RV, on my picnic table was a Ping bag, with several Ping K-15 iron hybrid clubs in it. Also a Ping JAS putter. He left a note saying to enjoy them, that he could not take them back, and that they had served him well during he, and his family's 5 week visit.
> 
> I don't know how they play, but they seem like decent clubs. Perhaps later I will take them to the driving range and see what's up with them. Anyone know anything thing about these K-15 clubs?


Burn them, burn them! Or build an ark... they will bring on 40 days of rain, followed by trench foot.

They are one of Ping's newest releases and are reputeably excellent.

Keep the bag and send the clubs to Africa, where they haven't had rain for 3 years now.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually we could use some rain where I am at 4 days a week. :laugh: Especially in the up coming weeks where it's going to be over 100*F every day until September rolls around. They do look pretty nice. There is a 3H, 5H, 5-9 irons, and 3 wedges. 15 clubs in all. He also left a few score cards showing all his rounds in the 70s, and used Bridgestone's e-7 ball. He was a pretty good golfer. The only thing I see that may not be a good thing for my swing is that these critters might have some offset to them. 


Big Hobbit said:


> Burn them, burn them! Or build an ark... they will bring on 40 days of rain, followed by trench foot.
> 
> They are one of Ping's newest releases and are reputeably excellent.
> 
> Keep the bag and send the clubs to Africa, where they haven't had rain for 3 years now.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

you could always donate them to an old guy in Ohio


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Apparently you have already been out bid. I have a Grandson who has already offered up 6 months of "yard maintenance" for his Grand Ma. He saw the clubs yesterday. Since that offer I have looked up the price of these clubs. 6 Months is not going to "cut it" (pun intended) and we are most likely looking at a "Lock Out". 



stevel1017 said:


> you could always donate them to an old guy in Ohio


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I play the G15 set, woods, hybrids and irons. The K15 is very similar, supposedly a bit more game improvement if you can imagine that. For whatever reason, they are noticeably more money than the G15 and I don't know why.

An aside - Thanks for supporting the Boy Scouts. I was a volunteer for the local council for 20 years, serving as a Cub Master, Scoutmaster, Unit Commissioner, District Commissioner, District Chairman and on the teaching staff of 3 Wood Badge classes, (Advanced Leader Training). 

The BSA is, (certain politics aside), the one organisation that leads a young man down a path to self reliance and proper values. I am a big supporter of everything they stand for... Trustworthy, Loyal, Helpful, Friendly, Courteous, Kind, Obedient, Cheerful, Thrifty, Brave, Clean & Reverent.

And I am proud to say my son is an Eagle Scout.


----------



## yannana (Jul 21, 2011)

What do you prefer,ping k15 or ping g15,even the newest g20 irons


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

DennisM said:


> An aside - Thanks for supporting the Boy Scouts. I was a volunteer for the local council for 20 years, serving as a Cub Master, Scoutmaster, Unit Commissioner, District Commissioner, District Chairman and on the teaching staff of 3 Wood Badge classes, (Advanced Leader Training).
> 
> The BSA is, (certain politics aside), the one organisation that leads a young man down a path to self reliance and proper values. I am a big supporter of everything they stand for... Trustworthy, Loyal, Helpful, Friendly, Courteous, Kind, Obedient, Cheerful, Thrifty, Brave, Clean & Reverent.
> 
> And I am proud to say my son is an Eagle Scout.


 I agree with you. It is a horrible thing how the BSA is under attack from certain groups because they adhere to good morals and values and promote the same.It is a disgrace to the country what some groups are trying to do.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Cool score Frogs! Like Dennis said "game improvement sticks" Probably not for you. Is it a staff Ping bag? I would like one of those!

Sounds like a good deal for the grandson... dont "cut" him any slack!


----------

